# is it just me?



## dabears (Dec 31, 2012)

Granted I have not gone through alot of boots (on my second pair). But is it just me or does the right (or left if your goofy) get torn up a lot more then the other. 
I had to just have my burton moto's repaired because the right boot was so torn up that the plastic piece that holds the lace was coming out. 

Im just curious do you guys think this is from:
A. having to constantly take the boot out of the binding
B. because I rest my board while riding the lift on my right boot. the edges of a snowboard can be sharp enough to gradually slice and fray the boot


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

It's from (B)... Resting your board on you foot and probably from skating on and off the lift and hitting your boots on the edges of the board.


----------



## dabears (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks thats what I figured, especially considering my other boot is in perfect condition.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, don't ever rest your board on your back boot on the chairlift. I learned that the hard way. 

If you do want to, rest the back binding's heel loop on the toe section of the boot instead of the board edge.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Gdog42 said:


> Yeah, don't ever rest your board on your back boot on the chairlift. I learned that the hard way.
> 
> If you do want to, rest the back binding's heel loop on the toe section of the boot instead of the board edge.


Listen to this guy.


----------



## dabears (Dec 31, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Yeah, don't ever rest your board on your back boot on the chairlift. I learned that the hard way.
> 
> If you do want to, rest the back binding's heel loop on the toe section of the boot instead of the board edge.



lol, ya I noticed this was possible after posting this

Thanks!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

the rear boot always gets more beat up...in/out of bindings, resting on board on it, and its the foot that you push around on. Use Mcnett freesole and coat the top of the boot and any other rips/cuts and the like.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Or, just take out the back boot's liner and replace it with a real working Iron Man boot liner in your size!:laugh: Indestructible! :thumbsup:









From one-sixth.blogspot.com

That might cost you a _little_ bit more money though.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Or, just take out the back boot's liner and replace it with a real working Iron Man boot liner in your size!:laugh: Indestructible! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like more of a freeride flex, do they maybe have an aluminum for park flex?


----------



## 10sullivanb (Oct 1, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Yeah, don't ever rest your board on your back boot on the chairlift. I learned that the hard way.
> 
> If you do want to, rest the back binding's heel loop on the toe section of the boot instead of the board edge.


I've been doing this recently. A much better idea than under the board.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> Those look like more of a freeride flex, do they maybe have an aluminum for park flex?


:eusa_clap::laugh:


----------

